# St. Louis Dog Show!



## CharismaticMillie (Jun 16, 2010)

Here are some photos. Sorry the quality is so terrible!


----------



## cbrand (Aug 9, 2009)

OMG!!! A solidly matted floor?!? I think I would have died and gone to heaven. The handler on the Black dog is Ann Rairigh.


----------



## CharismaticMillie (Jun 16, 2010)

cbrand said:


> OMG!!! A solidly matted floor?!? I think I would have died and gone to heaven. The handler on the Black dog is Ann Rairigh.


Which black dog, the one that won BOB or the one in the 2nd picture?

Cbrand, you will just have to enter Delilah in a show in St. Louis! It's not that far from Colorado...


----------



## tintlet (Nov 24, 2009)

Wow!! Glad you got to go. Isn't Jonny cash such a sweetie. They are the cutest couple and so love their dogs!! He called me Sat afternoon, so hadn't heard that they took points on Sunday. JC will be visiting us this week here in NC. The Special Ann is showing is "London"


----------



## cbrand (Aug 9, 2009)

What is London's registered name?


----------



## tintlet (Nov 24, 2009)

Jaset's Satisfaction


----------



## cbrand (Aug 9, 2009)

tintlet said:


> Jaset's Satisfaction



Ah....


----------



## roxy25 (Dec 18, 2008)

I thought That was london. Great pictures takes for sharing


----------



## apoodleaday (Feb 22, 2010)

It sounds like you had a great time and you got to meet some really fun people. I love to meet other forum members and poodle enthusiats! Thanks for sharing your pictures!


----------



## jonny cash (May 11, 2010)

ChocolateMillie said:


> I went to a dog show today at the Purina Event Center near St. Louis. I took some pictures and saw some very beautiful poodles! I ran into jonny cash from PF and met Nikki, Cash and Tina! Tina, I believe, got her first point! (Hopefuly jonny cash will correct me if I am wrong).
> 
> The poodle who won BOB was absolutely beautiful. I have some pictures of him. I don't know who it was though!
> 
> ...


Sorry it took me so long to reply. I have been on the road this week and just now got on here. It was very nice to meet you.Tina did go WB on Sunday. Cash was reserve to the major on Saturday, we were very pleased as he hadn't been the ring for six months! He just needs a major to finish so we were happy with how he showed. I am so proud of my wife. We are quite new to this, and the learning curve is very steep. She has taught herself a lot, and some very good people have given us alot of help. Tintlet has been fantastic, and our breeder, Beth Harris, i couldn't ask for anything more. You just don't say I am going to start showing poodles and have success immediately. The poodle breed is so full of professional handlers, it is very hard for amateurs to have success. Ann Rairigh is the best out there. Her guidance has been a blessing.


----------



## amerique2 (Jun 21, 2009)

Thanks, CM, for posting the show photos! 

Congratulations, JC, on Tina's and Cash's showing! I love hearing about owners who show their own dogs. It does take much determination and persistence, but, as you've shown, it is possible. And thanks to the handlers who give advice on how to improve. There's room for all in the show ring.


----------



## dbrazzil (Nov 10, 2009)

Congrats, I'm glad to hear you are doing well. I know personally how hard it is showing your own dog if you are competiting with all the professionals. I have had some help along the way and I am very greatfull. I have put most of the points on my Noir and she just needs her 2 majors to finish. Thanks for sharing.


----------

